# Einkauf ohne MwSt



## matthias135 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich wollt will ob und wie ich ohne MwSt (Österreich) bei euch einkaufen kann.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. Mai 2015)

Kenne mich zugegebenermaßen nicht so gut mit der Problemstellung aus, denke aber, dass das bei typischen Deutschen Online-Shops schwer (oder gar nicht) möglich sein wird. Da gibt es meines Wissens keine Option, die Mehrwertsteuer rauszurechnen, wenn man einen Wohnsitz oder eine Lieferadresse außerhalb von Dtl. hat.

Ich würde vermuten, da bleibt es dir nur übrig, bei internationalen Webshops zu bestellen, die auch eine Shop-Seite explizit für Österreich anbieten.

Generell kann ich Geizhals Ã–sterreich sehr empfehlen. Da kann man auswählen, für welches Land man Angebote sehen will (z.B. nur Deutschland, nur Österreich, oder EU-weit). Wenn man dort z.B. "nur Österreich" auswählt, sieht man auch nur Angebote aus Webshops, die eine Niederlassung in Österreich besitzen.


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2015)

Du müsstest Unternehmer sein damit das geht. An Privatperson muss das leistende Unternehmen die Ust abführen egal wo du wohnst.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (21. Mai 2015)

matthias135 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollt will ob und wie ich ohne MwSt (Österreich) bei euch einkaufen kann.



Hallo matthias135,

ja, du kannst bei uns ohne MwSt. einkaufen, egal aus welchem EU-Land (plus Norwegen, Schweiz, Liechtenstein) du kommst, sofern du einen entsprechenden Gewerbeschein mit jeweiliger Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer besitzt. Du musst bei der Registrierung lediglich die USt-IdNr./UID in das dafür vorgesehene Feld eintragen, dann wird diese verifiziert und nach Freischaltung kannst du ohne MwSt. bestellen. Da du hier fragst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du es entweder gar nicht erst probiert hast oder, dass es ein Problem bei der Registrierung gegeben hat. Wenn zweitens, dann kann ich eventuell helfen, wenn du mir die konkrete Fehlermeldung mitteilst.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. Mai 2015)

Ich nehme mal an Lieferungen in die Schweiz gehen auch ohne Gewerbeschein, denn bei einer Ausfuhrlieferung ist die Unternehmereigenschaft des Empfängers ja irrelevant.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (21. Mai 2015)

De facto schon, aber ohne schweizer Mehrwertsteuernummer müssen wir zunächst die deutsche MwSt. erheben, die der Käufer von uns zurück bekommt, wenn wir den vom Zoll abgestempelten Original-Einfuhrbeleg per Post erhalten, damit uns der Staat die Steuer erlässt. Bei der Einfuhr werden dann für den Kunden direkt die schweizer Steuern fällig.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## matthias135 (21. Mai 2015)

stimmt ich hab es noch nicht probiert  ein ähnliches system hat auch mindfactory aber die haben es leider in 3 wochen immer noch nicht geschafft 
deshalb frag ich im voraus  
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## matthias135 (21. Mai 2015)

da ich so etwas frage kannst du davon ausgehen das ich keine privatperson bin


----------



## maCque (21. Mai 2015)

Ist das Leben ohne eigene Privatperson nicht fürchterlich unpersönlich


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. Juli 2015)

Kann mir jemand aus der Schweiz sagen wie das ganze mit dem Zoll ablaeuft? Wieviel Gebuehren ausser den 8% Steuern kommen den da auf einen ca. zu? Lohnt es sich da ne Grafikkarte zu kaufen oder laesst man sich die lieber direkt an einen bekannten in Deutschland liefern?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ferdi1982,

ich kann keine Garantie auf Fehlerfreiheit geben(!), aber es ist wohl so:

1. Mehrwertsteuer:
Beim Import von Waren aus Deutschland (EU-Land) in die Schweiz bekommst du die 19% MwSt. aus Deutschland von uns erstattet, sobald wir die abgestempelte Original-Zollrechnung erhalten haben. Du musst beim Import die 8% schweizer Mwst. zahlen, sobald ein Rechnungsbetrag von 62 CHF erreicht worden ist, alles darunter ist MwSt.-frei.

In der Regel verlangen wir bei einer direkten Lieferung in die Schweiz jedoch von Anfang an gar keine deutsche Mehrwertsteuer, so dass du bei der Verzollung direkt die Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer zahlen musst und keinen größeren Aufwand mehr hast.

2. Zoll:
Bei der schweizer Post (, die wohl auch GLS-Pakete handhabt) liegt der Grundpreis für eine Verzollung bei 11,50 CHF plus 3% des Warenwerts in CHF ohne ausländische Mehrwertsteuer, maximal jedoch 70 CHF. Eine Abgabefreigrenze wie im Reiseverkehr gibt es beim Versand offenbar nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------

